# Smelly clothes washer.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've been bothered with a funky smell in it for awhile now. 

I read to put two gallons of vinegar in it along with the hottest water to the biggest load. I did that but before hand I also scrubbed that icky hard water stuff on the adjatator (sp?) and the ring above the water line.

The directions said to allow the vinegar/hot water to sit over night and then run it run through. I ran the machine through using my detergent.

I am hoping that the problem has been taken care of and i'll let you know if it doesn't! :banana02:


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Just a thought here..you don't happen to have a dead rat under the washer..awful thought I know..but also..run bleach through it also..Let us know how it goes..


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Helena said:


> Just a thought here..you don't happen to have a dead rat under the washer..awful thought I know..but also..run bleach through it also..Let us know how it goes..


No dead anything under there except maybe a dust bunny or two!

Bleach just didn't get that smell out but even Roger noticed that that smell is gone!

I love vinegar!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I used to get an oldor in my old washing machine until I started using vinegar instead of fabric softener for my towels. I still used the fab softener for the other clothes. It seemed that just one time a week using a little vinegar was enough.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

grannygardner said:


> I used to get an oldor in my old washing machine until I started using vinegar instead of fabric softener for my towels. I still used the fab softener for the other clothes. It seemed that just one time a week using a little vinegar was enough.


I use 1/2 a cup of vinegar in the fabric softener dispenser for all my clothes. They seem cleaner.

I also use 1/2 a sheet of fabric softener in the dryer but only for static cling in winter!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Ardie - we had the same problem. I tried doing a load of just hot water with baking soda - didn't help. Then I did vinegar with hot water - didn't work. Then I did about a cup of OxyClean with hot water and that did it! Now I keep the lid to the washer up when I'm not using it and haven't had the problem again!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Roger and I were talking about the washer yesterday and there is no odor in it at all.

He said that by allowing the machine to work with the vinegar/hot water solution, the mixture got into the innards (my word) and it sat overnight and loosened the crud. I ran the machine for a few minutes in the AM and the water looked icky. By running it again with detergent, the crud got cleaned out.

We make it a point to let the lid up after running a load of clothes so that rust cannot get a start !


----------

